# Hello need help with sex of cat



## SaladPanda (Mar 2, 2016)

I have this cat, 10 months old. Sold as male and vet said male at 5 months (his testicles had not dropped yet and was told to wait as they couldn't snip until then) now he's suddenly really fat and nipples swollen and extended like a pregnancy, but I can't feel any kittens or movement.... His back end looks suspiciously female too... Please can somebody confirm my vet can't sex a cat? If I could feel kittens I'd be OK definitely but I can't


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Need a picture if you want someone to check once you post one I'd be happy to at least try even though I only have my own to go off of. Also have you mentioned this to your vet?


Keep having to edit but he has been tested for parasites right? I've heard that can cause a cat to swell up but not sure about the nipples part.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Here's a good guide to sexing cats, so you can tell for sure:

Sexing Kittens - tips and hints to determine the sex of your kitten or cat.

If it is a female I'd suggest asking your vet if they'd do a pro-bono neuter (if you're ok with that) to prevent more kittens from being born. Seeing as it was there mistake and you'd have kept a closer eye on her (presumably..) if you knew she could get pregnant. I know I'd push for that.

All that being said...and un-neutered cat of either gender shouldn't be allowed to roam free. Even if you're not the owner who ends up with kittens a male cat will be 'doing his bit' just as much as a female.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I used to have a hermaphrodite - she was really feminine and ended up as the universal mother to all but one of my crew who came later. It would seriously suggest talking to your vet - if they are good, they will be able to advise you.

Clearly that - both sets of sex organs.
#


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Is this cat a tortoiseshell or calico by any chance?


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm assuming this cat had access to the outdoors/other cats?


Cat Pregnancy Diagnosis - A Complete Veterinary Guide.

Feline Pregnancy Signs - How to Tell if Your Cat is Pregnant.

At 10 months old, you should see a distinct, obvious scrotum in a male cat.


----------

